# 02 Jeep Grand Cherokee noob install.



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Warning! im a noob! i dont have a lot of pictures. ill try and take more if i make changes.

equipment:

Pioneer DEH-P800PRS
Dayton RS180
Vifa BC25SC06-04 1" Textile Dome (temporary cheapies)
Infinity Kappa Four
Dayton HO 15" (1.7 cu ft sealed)
AQ 1200D ([email protected])

the jeep:

















Stock Head unit








Head unit installed









Tweeter in stock locations








outside view








with factory panel back on

















stock infinity amp








Infinity Kappa Four installed in factory amp location


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

AQ1200D installed opposite side of infinity amp. sadly when i first got this amp i installed it in my truck under the bench seat. somehow there was a screw scratching the crap out of it. i had installed it and left it and like months later i looked and it was too late  good thing i plan to not get rid of it, i love it!









Dayton Audio 15 in 1.7cu ft sealed just thrown in the back. its temporary so box is just raw mdf.









plan is to put it in the spare tire well








i will want to make a hole above the sub. any suggestions on what to cover the hole with? want the sound to get out easily but ill be using the area for storage and camping/sleeping in it


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

so i got some Dayton Audio DC28F silk dome large format tweeters used from here for a great price. i thought i could use them in the stock locations no problem as the stock tweeters are 2" but they are a little too large. granted i guess i could cut on them.

Im trying to install whatever tweeter i go with in the A pillars. im a noob with an untrained ear, but i think the reflections are pretty bad. so here we go with some ideas for mounting.

Dayton DC28f









view from where i sit while driving









outside view, they are really bulky. what do you guys think? they are really large when u think of its just a tweeter, but ive seen lots of the pods from people on here, their similar or bigger, granted they have a mid range and tweeter lol. too large, or go for it?

















vs the vifa bc tweeters. sorry about the dirty windshield :O

















the dayton DC28f were really large. i couldnt find any pvc caps to fit it correctly so i had to use some ccf to make it snug

















from the front u cant tell it has ccf or pvc end cap









side view, looks normal


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Reserved. working on installing the tweeters in the A pillars tonight.

i dislike having to read pages and pages of talk in between the build pictures when i look at other build logs


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Cruzer's noob setup/demo - YouTube


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

So do you have them in your PVC end caps now on-axis?? I'm really debating doing this for my 1" xs28 tweeters or some 2" or 3" full-range drivers. How high up do you have the RS180's running up to?? (LPF)


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> So do you have them in your PVC end caps now on-axis?? I'm really debating doing this for my 1" xs28 tweeters or some 2" or 3" full-range drivers. How high up do you have the RS180's running up to?? (LPF)


see the video above thats how it sits now. a pillars are back on but the dc28f's are not in pvc and are in stock locations

the rs180s are 80-2000 the dc28f is 2000-20000


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

what song is that in the demo video? Sounds pretty good so far.

Lymen


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

path by apocalyptica

thanks


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Whats up man. I'm about to put my first build together and ran across your thread. Always nice to see another "local" on here (in Huntsville but from Macon Co. area).

How are the RS180s and DC28Fs treating you? Played around anymore with the xover settings? I know you mentioned 80-2000 on the RS180, but I didn't see the slope mentioned anywhere (maybe I missed it).

I'm trying to get an idea on what the RS180s like as I just picked up a set for cheap off ebay, may also pick up the RS100-4s and some tweeter for a little DIY 3-way setup. Only problem is I'll be using the 3sixty.2 for processing and will have to use passive xover for tweet/mid-range for proper T/A and 4 channel amp (P900.4). However, I'll probably try out the Massive CK6 first in active and see how that goes.

Also, how are you liking the 15" H.O.? I just picked up a 10" HO and 12" HO so I'll be building a few enclosure to see which one I like the best....I'm pretty excited considering what I've read on them. I'm hoping the XR-1S will be sufficient for both ([email protected] and [email protected], slightly underrated) as I've heard they love power in their "ideal" sealed enclosures.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

love the dayton ho. mine is sealed and it sounds good. ive heard the ho 10s ported, sounded good and loud.

you plan to port the ho subs right?

ive never really gotten the setup dialed in to its capabilities, however the mid bass is pretty good for a simple 2 way with no eq and probably not even the best gain settings.

i really like the dc28f. im not good with technical terms, but it is very laid back. ive ran the vifa xt25 and i like the dc28f better. the vifa was nice, but on certain songs it would be a little too bright for me. no eq, the dc28f never gets at all bright, even firing directly into the windshield

slope is 24db on the rs180 and dc28f. i havent played with the crossover settings or slopes because they are pretty well known for playing best in those ranges. plus i can change the rs180 to run down to 63hz and it never struggles or sounds funny

maybe there will be a meet soon in north AL again, and you can listen


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

When you say 10s, I'm assuming you mean dual 10's ported? I've seen several similar setups on here with claimed great SQ while being able to get really loud. I don't really care for really loud (i.e. bumping so others can hear it), but still want that visceral, feel-it-in-your chest thump when I'm rocking out. 

My dilemma, is deciding between a single 10 or 12 for my setup. The main reason I was originally drawn to the HOs is the fact that they work in tiny sealed enclosures and still sounded great, which was important for my install as I really don't want to give up much cargo space. I used to only associate sealed with SQ, never that much ported and have only ever ran sealed. However, after reading on here, I see that the HOs love small ported. The main problem being the fitment of the actual port given such a small enclosure. I have also heard great things about dual 10s sealed too though.

....Short answer, I'll try both sealed temporarily then build a proper ported box.

I may go ahead and purchase the DC28F if I can find a good deal on a pair. I've heard the RS180s are picky about their xover so I will try those settings.

I bought the CK6Vs because I heard they have "amazing" mid-bass and still sound pretty decent. I tend to "overdo"things and for some reason am already looking into a possible 3-way before I even find out the 2-way setup is even installed. Oh well...


And a meet would be nice. I am completely new to all this and would love to listen to some nice installs.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

if u try ported and are worried about the port, go standard port, not slot port and it should be still a small box

u will have to let me know what u think of everything when u get some listening time. 

i really wanted to use the rs28fs over the dc28fs but i got a good deal on the dc ones. my home theater setup is going to be rs28fs with 2 rs150s

just know that the dc28fs are huge! they could work in pillars but i plan on trying them in the kicks


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

ive used those vifa tweets before...they aren't bad for the price


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking good so far man, keep up the good work.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice work! I'm looking at those Daytons to go along with some silver flutes I purchased. I may pull the trigger on them.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

kizz said:


> ive used those vifa tweets before...they aren't bad for the price


very good for the price!

for the record there was a guy on here who went to one of bikinpunk's north alabama meet who had the rs180s and vifa xt25 and everyone said it sounded great.

he had the rs180s to 2k and the xt25s picked up and 3k or 2.5k but i know he had a gap


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Cruzer said:


> if u try ported and are worried about the port, go standard port, not slot port and it should be still a small box.


I was actually already looking at using round ports (THIS kit). I found a few users who ended up with ~.7 ft^3 tuned to 30-33hz. The main enclosure size wasn't the problem, it seem to be the lack of space inside the box to fit port. Most had to use external ports....which I really wanted to avoid. I will have to do more research and get creative



Cruzer said:


> u will have to let me know what u think of everything when u get some listening time.


No worries, I'm sure I'll be on here with some questions once I get deeper into the install. I don't even have my installation parts ordered yet (baffles, door treatment, wiring, etc.) so it will be a month or so.



Cruzer said:


> i really wanted to use the rs28fs over the dc28fs but i got a good deal on the dc ones. my home theater setup is going to be rs28fs with 2 rs150s
> 
> just know that the dc28fs are huge! they could work in pillars but i plan on trying them in the kicks


Yea, I noticed they were on the larger side. This may be an issue for me as my install will be going in a 2006 4runner. It has the standard tweet in upper door panel and mid-range down low. IF I do go full 3-way, I was thinking of placing a 3-4" midrange where the tweeter is now, and somehow placing the tweeter on the sail panel or on the edge of the dash like your location. The main concern with going on the dash is going to be distance from the mid-range (due to being passive tweet/midrange) as I don't have full 3-way processing power.


----------

